# Remington SPR94



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm really looking hard at this Remington SPR94... If any of you guys have experience with a shotgun/rifle combo let me know what you think...

Or just wanna give your 2 cents.. b/c I wanna be happy with the kind of gun i buy

http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... /SPR94.asp


----------



## miduck (Nov 1, 2004)

Worked great on this coyote. 

Shot at 20 yards. Glad I had the combo versus my 22-250.......Was shot in Iowa but use the gun in Michigan mostly.

Shot with 12 gauge #4 buck.

Scope is NIKON 2 X 7


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I would look at Savage. I know they have one similar in synthetic. Wood looks nice but synthetic probably wieghs less. Just look around for as many as you can a find the one that fits your needs and fits you the best.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

nice gun wts them price at lookin for gun like that


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Jan 3, 2007)

I ended up going withthe Savage 24F .222/20 guage.

I like it a lot. it fits well...


----------

